# first drop in Boulder Creek



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

msunev said:


> The drop at the top of Matthews WW course has changed since last year. Seems like there are piton and pinning options now. Definitely a new rock in there.


Is the drop above the large pool that is formed by the diversion dam (the one with the slide down the river right) --just trying to get a good frame of reference.


----------



## msunev (May 26, 2006)

Cheyenne - it is the one above the diversion dam, the 8' waterfall. the reactionary coming off the right was a smooth line last year, but it is a plunk onto a rock now. the middle has a skinny slot, but I am not sure until I go back and look at it during low water. I just remember a lot of roostertail yesterday. Anyone?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

In checking this out today at low water, one of the big boulders has moved from being tight with the other boulders in the drop. The boulder has moved right of center of the main channel. I could see an unexpecting paddler, tuber, or swimmer getting pinned or having a foot/leg entrapped in the gap. I am trying to let the city know about it, but have not found the right person yet.


----------



## jarraa (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey AJ,
I think I ran it with you a couple times ... I thought it made for an interesting drop ...start left move center then once you go off move back left (one last sweep). If I recall correctly I didn't think it was too bad. 
On the first attempt, I hit the rock straight on with my bow and I kicked my knees up and the boat went over it. Worst case, you fall over (I don't see pinning potential there ...not an expert though) and get banged up a bit ...but it looked deep down the center.

-assad




Chief Niwot said:


> In checking this out today at low water, one of the big boulders has moved from being tight with the other boulders in the drop. The boulder has moved right of center of the main channel. I could see an unexpecting paddler, tuber, or swimmer getting pinned or having a foot/leg entrapped in the gap. I am trying to let the city know about it, but have not found the right person yet.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I am not worried about it for me personally, I have run it a couple different ways.

However, beginners, tubers and a potential swimmers thinking they are in a relatively safe play park drop might be at risk for entrapment more then anything else. Plus, seeing how it is man made by the city, I wonder if there might be some liability for the city?


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

A few years ago I made some inquiries at the city of Boulder about improving/modernizing the course and heard back from the Boulder Greenways Coordinator as quoted below. I've lost the email address but that seems like the department you are looking for.

"Thanks for your interest in the maintenance work in Boulder Creek. The Urban Drainage and Flood Control District, in conjunction with the City of Boulder Utilities Division, is repairing existing drop structures in Boulder Creek that have deteriorated over time. The primary function of these drop structures is for flood control, however the repairs are being made with consideration for kayaking. Gary Lacy with Recreation Engineering and Planning has been giving his input on the repair work. This work only involves repairing existing drop structures. No new structures are being built."

I then asked about the prospects are for additional kayak-driven improvements and or extension of the existing course, either up or downstream and got this response:

"The work that is currently being done is being funded through the Urban Drainage and Flood Control District and is intended to be for flood mitigation. The Greenways Program has funding for a variety of purposes including recreation. Currently there are no kayak improvements identified in the Greenways Master Plan, but if there are projects that make sense, they can be added to the list of projects in the Master Plan. If you would like to make specific recommendations, I would certainly consider them."


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't think the rock in question would be too difficult to move at low/no water.I ran it after Cheyennes post this summer at too low level. It is no big deal to most boaters kinda' makes it more interesting,BUT I watched every tuber go right into what would probably be a piton in a kayak,they bounced off hard and up and over it but a boat might pin,real dangerous in a beginner area!I THINK MUSCLE POWER AND A BIG PRY BAR COULD MOVE IT JUST NEED TO STRATEGIZE HOW IT WILL EFFECT BOATING.would be willing to help


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't think the rock in question would be too difficult to move at low/no water.I ran it after Cheyennes post this summer at too low level. It is no big deal to most boaters kinda' makes it more interesting,BUT I watched every tuber go right into what would probably be a piton in a kayak,they bounced off hard and up and over it but a boat might pin,real dangerous in a beginner area!I THINK MUSCLE POWER AND A BIG PRY BAR COULD MOVE IT JUST NEED TO STRATEGIZE HOW IT WILL EFFECT BOATING.would be willing to help


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

A buddy of mine did the drop backwards at about 175cfs (it's his backyard run) and was surprised by the piton rock. Put a big dent in his boat. It was hidden pretty well, probably should be moved at low water if that's possible.


----------



## msunev (May 26, 2006)

Thing has got to be about 4'x4'x2' and weigh 3/4 ton. A prybar and muscle can move it no doubt [with a little engineering] but moving it might create a dangerous slide. 

NB: A few rocks on river left in that drop have shifted so that the left to right move is a possible pin/wedge, and at least a bumpy plastic raping ride.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

When the pool got dredged out late winter or early spring, they moved the rock. While it is an easy move to get by on the right it is a legitimate hazzard for kayaks and tubers alike. It would be much better to have it moved back up, in to the void, than away from it. The void and pin/entrapment spot is pretty serious.


----------



## msunev (May 26, 2006)

Anyone up to set aside a day before it gets too cold to manipulate a smaller, more manageable drop with our collective manpower into a nice wave?


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

yes. pm or call me 3-497-5989


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I spoke with someone in City of Boulder and they are looking into it. You might want to let them do this, as people get wierd, if you move a rock in a stream bed.


----------



## msunev (May 26, 2006)

Anyone looked at this drop recently? It has changed dramatically. The big rock moved downstream, and one of the river right drop rocks shifted. Kayaks might make it through when there is more water, but the line looks tight, and it looks like it will flip you to the left - right onto another big ol' boulder. The real danger is for tubers - pretty much looks like any swims will result in a leg entrapment. Anyone in contact with the city might want to tell them that the fix they did (I assume that the 2 ton rock didn't move itself) proposes even more of a hazard now. thanks


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

*Id help*

Hey all, I run that section a lot after work. I d be willing to help move the rock or help out with whatever is decided. 303-817-5809 Give me a call. 

I recall it shifting mid summer and lots of people hitting it...and being supprised by it.

I also stand to bring back the markers for the course. Honestly, id be willing to help pay for a bunch of PVC pipe and paint it green/red and help get them hung. It really cant take that much work. The cross creek wires are mostly still there. (perhaps some need replacement.)

You can also send me an email
[email protected]


Jon


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

*Change the whole park!*

good luck moving that rock. You might attract the attention of some Boulder enviro hippies that might not like a group of people changing the river. It does look like it will be very dangerous to run that drop. Even at higher water it looks like you could easily get pinned. I used to go to boulder creek all the time but being that there is no good play spots I drive other places.

What Boulder creek really needs is a face lift. With the gradient that is in the section from that drop to below the park they could rebuild that creek into a world class location. It does have a short season but could draw lots more people to Boulder. What does it take to get a project like that going?


----------

